# Writing an ABDL story



## CeloTheKitty (Jan 16, 2022)

Writing an ABDL story. It may be NSFW ;]. It's called "Our lifestyle". Its a ABDL love story. If anyone would want to help or give me ideas just hit me up.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 16, 2022)

Just curious, and please forgive my ignorance. ABDL means what?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 16, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> Just curious, and please forgive my ignorance. ABDL means what?


Adult baby diaper lovers.


----------



## JollyCooperation (Jan 17, 2022)

While I am not into that sorta stuff myself, the same basic rules that go for any writing also apply here: 

Make sure to start with something that grabs people's attention. Keep in mind that this is something for other people to read, not a diary. Your audience is less interested in how the furniture in the living room looks and more in what your characters DO in the living room. Also, try to avoid writing stuff like "He was very aroused", instead focus on how the emotional state of your characters influences their actions. So, for example, you could write "He lifted her up and slammed her on the bed with reckless abandon" to get the same point across way more effectively. 

Finally, as someone who writes hardcore smut stories and knows fellow writers who do, I would not be worried about not "being good enough" to get people interested. The more "out there" a kink is, the lower the amount of people doing content for it, and the lower the average quality of said content is. The hard thing is to find people who say more than just "Love it!" xD


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 17, 2022)

Oh, thanks @TyraWadman .


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2022)

@reptile logic I came into this thread *only because* I wanted to see why you were hanging around a thread about diapers, lmao. 

Anyway, good luck I suppose OP.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 24, 2022)

I think the only advice I can offer you is to moderate your expectations. ABDL is a niche; if you're also adding furry culture into that, it's a niche of a niche (albeit that I'd be willing to bet there's a larger proportion of enthusiasts within the furry fandom than an equally sized sample of the general public.) I would suspect - and I admit that I have no evidence of this, it's merely an educated guess - that in a not-inconsiderable proportion of diaper lovers, the interest is sexual rather than romantic, which may cut down your audience further if you're writing a slice-of-life romance rather than outright XXX kink.

So the audience is small. You may benefit from the fact that the competition is also small, as people who do want to read this kind of story don't have an awful lot of options to choose from, but I still wouldn't be expecting masses of likes and follows.

I'm not saying DON'T do it. Do what you love, so long as it isn't hurting anyone else. I'm only saying, don't stake your career on it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2022)

Faustus said:


> I think the only advice I can offer you is to moderate your expectations. ABDL is a niche; if you're also adding furry culture into that, it's a niche of a niche (albeit that I'd be willing to bet there's a larger proportion of enthusiasts within the furry fandom than an equally sized sample of the general public.) I would suspect - *and I admit that I have no evidence of this, it's merely an educated guess* - that in a not-inconsiderable proportion of diaper lovers, the interest is sexual rather than romantic, which may cut down your audience further if you're writing a slice-of-life romance rather than outright XXX kink.
> 
> So the audience is small. You may benefit from the fact that the competition is also small, as people who do want to read this kind of story don't have an awful lot of options to choose from, but I still wouldn't be expecting masses of likes and follows.
> 
> I'm not saying DON'T do it. Do what you love, so long as it isn't hurting anyone else. I'm only saying, don't stake your career on it.



We must do the science.
We have the technology!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

OP you never posted your story.


----------

